# Best Hamster Cage?



## Guest

Hi guys,

I've always loved the look of the Rotastak hamster homes but have heard a lot of views lately that they aren't really suitable.

What hamster homes would everyone here recommend?

I've used standard cages before the the shavings being thrown really bugs me. I've also used the Habitrail tanks which I really like, but I'm assuming they get the same write up as the Rotastak?

Anyone have any recommendations?

Not even sure I'll be getting a hamster again, but want to keep up to date on whats good and bad 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

if they really bother u get like a card board box - a bit bigger than the cage and the shavings will land in there.


I heard bad write ups so didn't bother with them.


----------



## happysaz133

Depending on the hammy you are getting, it varies as to what is the best cage. The RSPCA recommends a cage for a Syrian to be at least 58cm in length (otherwise its classed as cruel), my hammy Jasper is in a Gabber Rex, which is 69cm. Its one of the best out there, all plastic with bars on the top, no mess at all! However they are hard to get hold of, and they can be pricey because of that. I was lucky and got a brand new one on ebay.


















Here's a site that sells them...
Paws etc

Other than the Gabber, I recommend any one off ZooPlus (all good sizes - Hamster Cages: great selection at zooplus), the Hamster Heaven, and Savic Cambridge (the last two are common, so just google them and you should find plenty of sites selling them).

Please avoid the Rotastak, they really aren't suitable for any types of hamsters. They are too small for Syrians, and its hard to tame any breed living in them, because they have so many bolt holes.


----------



## sullivan

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've always loved the look of the Rotastak hamster homes but have heard a lot of views lately that they aren't really suitable.
> 
> What hamster homes would everyone here recommend?
> 
> I've used standard cages before the the shavings being thrown really bugs me. I've also used the Habitrail tanks which I really like, but I'm assuming they get the same write up as the Rotastak?
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> Not even sure I'll be getting a hamster again, but want to keep up to date on whats good and bad
> 
> Thanks!


Dont like them personaly as some hamsters are quite latge and likely to get stuck they also are time consumming to clean them out properly with all the parts. Have you considered a large tank as long as the hamster is not kept by heat and the top has good ventilation or they can get heat stroke. But the wood chips dont go every where either.They cant knaw the bars either


----------



## MrsNik

The one in the pictures is great for hamsters!! My russian hamster loved his rest his soul. I have to say I like the crittertrails and rotastacks but I used them for mice. Not so good for hamsters as well...they are bigger!!! lol.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the input guys  That one is nice Happy, thx for posting that  Good solution to the shaving flinging whilst still giving a good amount of space.

I looked back through some old posts on here and Crofty I think it was had a lovely wooden hamster ... mansion I guess is the best way to describe it!!

Does anyone else have any experience with them? Wouldn't a hammy just chew out of a wooden cage?

Will look back again to make sure it actually was Crofty and will then pm her to see how hers is holding up!

Notice how yesterday it was "I'm not sure I'll ever own a hamster again" and today it's pm'ing people for cage help!

What am I like?!


----------



## Harvey_Hams

I too recommend the Gabber Rex, although you need an 8" diameter wheel for a syrian (the silent spinner is only 6.5").

If i'm allowed to say this, my website has an article about cages (addy is under my sig).

In short, i recomment the gabber rex, zoozone 1 or 2 or savic cambridge.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

DONT GET ROTASTAK , HABITRAL, OR ANY OTHER TUBEY CRAP!!

get one with 2-3 floors.

I got a cage with 4 floors from a random pet shop for £16.99

I WAS SOOOOOOO PLEASED WITH IT!!

Pet Supplies, Pet Food, and Pet Products on Sale Now at zooplus.com is a real good site

xx


----------



## sarsarre

I've just bought a habitrail Ovo Loft its the best cage i've ever bought and i've had a fair few different types!!

Its 69cm long, very roomy and has the ability to add tunnels and hideouts aswell.

I'm really impressed with it!!


----------



## sarsarre

Image of the Habitrail, hope it doesn't break forum rules??


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

the above cag e is the worst cage Ever WAAAAAAAAAAAY to SMALL!!!

TBH that type of cage is bought for the owners 'viewing' not for the hamsters needs!!

x


----------



## ColeosMummy

it's up to you , your preference i say x


----------



## sarsarre

Sorry I disagree. That cage is much bigger than the ferplast hamster cages and with the addition of a network of pipes and a separate sleeping area its a fantastic cage. extremely easy to keep clean and easy access.

I've added the Habitrail ovo suite pictured here


----------



## happysaz133

sarsarre said:


> Sorry I disagree. That cage is much bigger than the ferplast hamster cages and with the addition of a network of pipes and a separate sleeping area its a fantastic cage. extremely easy to keep clean and easy access.
> 
> I've added the Habitrail ovo suite pictured here


That one is awful, it provides absolutely NO ground space for a Syrian hamster. The larger one you posted above is slightly more suitable, but personally, I, and the RSPCA, would class the Pod as cruel. Which Ferplast cage are you talking about? Most provide a lot more floor space than the Habitrails.


----------



## happysaz133

ColeosMummy said:


> it's up to you , your preference i say x


It shouldn't be up to preference, it should be what is best for the hamster, not what looks best to you. I wish they would stop making cages aimed at children, all of which are totally unsuitable for hamsters. Many adults don't realise that though because they assume that if a cage is being sold in a pet shop, it must be suitable for a hamster, when in reality, the majority are not.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

happysaz133 said:


> It shouldn't be up to preference, it should be what is best for the hamster, not what looks best to you. I wish they would stop making cages aimed at children, all of which are totally unsuitable for hamsters. Many adults don't realise that though because they assume that if a cage is being sold in a pet shop, it must be suitable for a hamster, when in reality, the majority are not.


couldnt agree MORE


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Ive got to say i would prefer the good old standard cage over the new ones that are appearing in the pet shop which are aimed at children, But im sure if you add tubes leanding to other cages and stuff it would be more like its natural environmet to burrow through tunnels wouldnt it ?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Ive got to say i would prefer the good old standard cage over the new ones that are appearing in the pet shop which are aimed at children, But im sure if you add tubes leanding to other cages and stuff it would be more like its natural environmet to burrow through tunnels wouldnt it ?


Yh but MOST people only buy the one bit and and nothing elese

I was @ [email protected] the other day (getting a SS) and a lil girl and mum were buying a hammie and said we will get a cage at the weekend (this was on tue) I WAS LIKE OMG!!!


----------



## sarsarre

I have a ferplast laura I think with attachments and another smaller ferplast. They both have wires which I absolutely hate as there is nothing worse than seeing a hamster spend half his life attempting to chew the bars to get out. The set up of the habitrail ovo loft and attachments provides far more floor space than the ferplast does. I've got both of them side by side and there is no way the ferplast has more floor space. Even with the plethora of tubes that I have.

I've kept rodents for 27 years from Gerbils to guinea pigs and hamsters. I can't recall the amount of cages I have tried out. With the guinea pigs because I bred and showed them I had a shed built with special cages but they had an outside area to run aswell. The same goes for the hamsters and gerbils. They all love to come out and run around to their hearts content. Most of my rodents have lived to ripe old ages and are very tame and happy. 

I don't agree that the Habitrail ovo range has been made with 'purely' children in mind. Its far more practical than the ferplast cages i've got. I've even used 3 and 4ft fish tanks in the past for hamsters.

The worst cage I have seen in the shops is the Ferplast flipper, thats a terrible cage.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

it is aimed at kids#



None of my hammies Has Ever chewed on the bars 


Well except from last nigh tidley wanted to come and play so she gnawed on the bars till i got her out and played with her again...then i put her back in and she stopped (lol ty SKG)

x
x

I thought if they chew on the bars they are either Bored or you are not supplying the correct gnawing material.


----------



## sarsarre

Don't you think most cages these days are aimed with kids in mind anyway??

All i'm saying is that the Ovo is nothing like say the ferplast flipper which is such a novelty cage, it should be banned.

One of my hamsters loves to chomp at the wires in his cage, he has plenty of gnawing items and is let out to roam about frequently. The problem is, his cage is on part of my desk in my office at home where I sit, so as soon as he sees me sitting there he wants me to let him out to roam around the desk. The more I let him out the more he wants to come out. 

I'm going to change his cage to another one for that reason alone.

As for the Ovo, well its personal choice and I would never want to see a hamster in too small a living space, so thats why you need all the additions; its not suitable by itself for a fully grown hamster, but I challenge anyone to tell me which cages out there are suitable for a hamster without adding attachments!


----------



## crofty

I dont like any of the cages sold in pet shops, i personally think they are cruel and far too small for a syrian!

Heres mine,  dimensions 80cmx60cmx60cm (huge!)


















bought from a company in germany on ebay, total cost with shipping about the same as a plastic rotastak, soooo easy to clean, big and looks nice


----------



## sarsarre

Thats an awesome set up!!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Some one else has just bought one of them and wasnt sure about putting hamsters in it but im sure after seeing yours they will go for it


----------



## Guest

Glad you posted that Crofty  Can you clear up the confusion as to how easy it is to maintain this cage pls? Does the pee soak into the wood and stink the whole place out? lol
Also, the pull out drawer, how do you pull it out? Being that all the built in climbing stuff sits on the floor of the cage? Does it all dismantle easily so you can pull the tray out?

I mean I usually use my Dyson to hoover out my cages. Being that it's bagless I just suck it all up, empty it straight into a carrier bag and that's job done. Less than 5 minutes start to finish except on the days I disinfect everything.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Glad you posted that Crofty  Can you clear up the confusion as to how easy it is to maintain this cage pls? Does the pee soak into the wood and stink the whole place out? lol
> Also, the pull out drawer, how do you pull it out? Being that all the built in climbing stuff sits on the floor of the cage? Does it all dismantle easily so you can pull the tray out?
> 
> I mean I usually use my Dyson to hoover out my cages. Being that it's bagless I just suck it all up, empty it straight into a carrier bag and that's job done. Less than 5 minutes start to finish except on the days I disinfect everything.


I once did that with a rat cage then my dad had a right go at me because i blocked the vac up and all i could do was laugh because of my stupidity


----------



## Guest

LOL! Takes a lot to block up my dyson (baby wipes, socks, etc etc!!) Wood shavings and shredded paper aren't a problem for it  

Thanks for the laugh though, I needed that after the day I've had


----------



## Roborovski

Well I think there are a good few cages out there, but I hate plastic looking cages so I opt for ones like these. I just buy a normal dwarf cage, take the cage top off and have a friend make me the glass tank to match. Other than that I just use aquarium tanks.


----------



## crofty

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Glad you posted that Crofty  Can you clear up the confusion as to how easy it is to maintain this cage pls? Does the pee soak into the wood and stink the whole place out? lol
> Also, the pull out drawer, how do you pull it out? Being that all the built in climbing stuff sits on the floor of the cage? Does it all dismantle easily so you can pull the tray out?
> 
> I mean I usually use my Dyson to hoover out my cages. Being that it's bagless I just suck it all up, empty it straight into a carrier bag and that's job done. Less than 5 minutes start to finish except on the days I disinfect everything.


My hamster is litter tray trained, he always goes in there but the drawer has a protective coat at the bottom that you can wet wipe easily. The climbing stuff should be built over the drawer so it doesnt go to the floor so you can pull the drawer out. The steps are on a hinge so you can lift them up. I have never dismantled mine to be honest have never needed to. I use the hoover too, charlie does all his poos in one corner and all his weeing in the litter tray so i cleaning out is very easy!! 

I would never go back to any other cage, i adore this one and so does charlie


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

HelloKittyHannah said:


> LOL! Takes a lot to block up my dyson (baby wipes, socks, etc etc!!) Wood shavings and shredded paper aren't a problem for it
> 
> Thanks for the laugh though, I needed that after the day I've had


It was rat food that blocked it up, the [email protected] rat nuggets  im a dork 

That looks like a good cage ermmmmm forgot your name and i cant be botherd to scroll down so your now the person with the half tank half wire cage


----------



## crofty

can i just add after seeing comments about the cage i have, it has a mesh roof and is so big it is far far better ventilated than a plastic cage and does not smell at all, i have used plastic and metal bar cages, id never go back. I have had my cage over a year now, hamsters will use those hamster toilets and if not is washes perfectly well at the bottom. best cage without a doubt


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

crofty said:


> can i just add after seeing comments about the cage i have, it has a mesh roof and is so big it is far far better ventilated than a plastic cage and does not smell at all, i have used plastic and metal bar cages, id never go back. I have had my cage over a year now, hamsters will use those hamster toilets and if not is washes perfectly well at the bottom. best cage without a doubt


Theres been a mistake and she didnt get that cages she got another one instead i think its the next model/size up.


----------



## AndyGrayUK

happysaz133 said:


> Depending on the hammy you are getting, it varies as to what is the best cage. The RSPCA recommends a cage for a Syrian to be at least 58cm in length (otherwise its classed as cruel), my hammy Jasper is in a Gabber Rex, which is 69cm. Its one of the best out there, all plastic with bars on the top, no mess at all! However they are hard to get hold of, and they can be pricey because of that. I was lucky and got a brand new one on ebay.
> 
> _[Pictures in original post]
> _
> Please avoid the Rotastak, they really aren't suitable for any types of hamsters. They are too small for Syrians, and its hard to tame any breed living in them, because they have so many bolt holes.


I searched all over for that for my hammie, but the closet I could find was this:
Zoozone Critter Home - Medium : Rabbit & Guinea Pig

It looks almost identcal but without the ore-drilled water bottle hole, not so good with drilling so wouldn't want to waste £30+. :lol:


----------



## Sherrie

Crofty, I really love that cage, any chance you might be able to let me know the seller on ebay you bought if from?

thanks


----------



## xxMarieke

I've got two terrariums (100x40x50 cm) for my hamsters, ideal!


----------



## kmac

Crofty

love your hamster cage - ca you please pm me with details of the ebay seller you got it from?


----------



## crofty

They dont seem to sell mine anymore, but this is the company and the one they have advertised on ebay

Terrarium Rodents Suite Wood Mice Hamsters Rats NEW on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 20-Jan-09 19:04:03 GMT)


----------



## kmac

Thanks for that Crofty - the new one looks pretty good too.


----------



## Nichola

I agree that does look like a nice cage.


----------



## hamsterloving

Ive had a great set up for my four dwarf hamies, consisted of four habitrail ovo's and a load of extra's and they loved it!
on a side note :ihih:
if anybody is interested in acquiring this awesome habitrail set up...
Check it out here The ultimate Habitrail ovo set up****127 pieces**** on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Jan-09 21:35:57 GMT)

sorry for the shameless plug :biggrin:


----------



## noushka05

crofty said:


> I dont like any of the cages sold in pet shops, i personally think they are cruel and far too small for a syrian!
> 
> Heres mine,  dimensions 80cmx60cmx60cm (huge!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought from a company in germany on ebay, total cost with shipping about the same as a plastic rotastak, soooo easy to clean, big and looks nice


that is brilliant!!! if i was a hamster i'd want to be yours!


----------



## kmac

Okay short list as follows:

1) One Crofty linked to: KÃ¤fig HolzkÃ¤fig f. Ratten MÃ¤use Hamster. Nager Suite - 84,99 EUR

2) Fun Area Leon Rodent Home: Great Deals on Rodent Cages at zooplus Fun Area leon from Zooplus

3) Gabber Rex Rex Hamster Cage/Tank. View our quality range of cages now - Paws etc

4) Fabio from zooplus Hamster Cages: great selection at zooplus: Hamster Cage Fabio

Anyone knows the mind of a hamster please let me know which they might prefer....


----------



## Tigerneko

bah, looking at all these cages really makes me want a hamster! I don't think I have room for one though 

I like the look of those really long plastic ones, i'd probably get something like that, although you'd have to be careful about where it's kept during the summer, unless you like your hamsters baked 

but omg, that Ovo monstrosity is possibly the worst thing i've ever seen! it gives the hamster absoloutely no real space to show natural behaviour, which is one of the RSPCA's five freedoms, and if I had my way, those horrible things would be off the shelves and in the bin! Shame on anybody that has one of those 

I miss owning rodents, I haven't had a hamster since I was about 10, and I had a couple of mice a few years ago, but i've moved on to birds now... it's tempting to get another hamster though!


----------



## kmac

Oh Portia you have the same name as my cat....you a fan of Merchant of Venice?


----------



## Tigerneko

kmac said:


> Oh Portia you have the same name as my cat....you a fan of Merchant of Venice?


no, i've never actually read it lol! We did Romeo & Juliet and Macbeth in school, but never Merchant of Venice :lol: maybe I should read it, i've head Portia is a pretty top bird 

Glad someone actually recognises where it's from though, i'm usually subjected to comments like "Oh are your mum and dad into cars?" or "OH LIKE A PORSCHE 911 LOL!!" ....it gets tiring sometimes 

hehe Portia is a fab name for a cat, there was an advert on years ago with a persian cat called Portia, I remember it XD


----------



## serz

what are them weight type things that are on the bottom of the sweetcorns and the carrot chew please? they are a great idea.

I love your cages. they look so much fun for your hammys  you have given me some good ideas  thanks



happysaz133 said:


> Depending on the hammy you are getting, it varies as to what is the best cage. The RSPCA recommends a cage for a Syrian to be at least 58cm in length (otherwise its classed as cruel), my hammy Jasper is in a Gabber Rex, which is 69cm. Its one of the best out there, all plastic with bars on the top, no mess at all! However they are hard to get hold of, and they can be pricey because of that. I was lucky and got a brand new one on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a site that sells them...
> Paws etc
> 
> Other than the Gabber, I recommend any one off ZooPlus (all good sizes - Hamster Cages: great selection at zooplus), the Hamster Heaven, and Savic Cambridge (the last two are common, so just google them and you should find plenty of sites selling them).
> 
> Please avoid the Rotastak, they really aren't suitable for any types of hamsters. They are too small for Syrians, and its hard to tame any breed living in them, because they have so many bolt holes.


----------



## Tigerneko

happysaz133 said:


> Depending on the hammy you are getting, it varies as to what is the best cage. The RSPCA recommends a cage for a Syrian to be at least 58cm in length (otherwise its classed as cruel), my hammy Jasper is in a Gabber Rex, which is 69cm. Its one of the best out there, all plastic with bars on the top, no mess at all! However they are hard to get hold of, and they can be pricey because of that. I was lucky and got a brand new one on ebay.
> http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q213/happysaz133/hammy/100_9628.jpg[/IG]
> 
> [IM]http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q213/happysaz133/hammy/DSC_0077.jpg
> 
> Here's a site that sells them...
> Paws etc
> 
> Other than the Gabber, I recommend any one off ZooPlus (all good sizes - Hamster Cages: great selection at zooplus), the Hamster Heaven, and Savic Cambridge (the last two are common, so just google them and you should find plenty of sites selling them).
> 
> Please avoid the Rotastak, they really aren't suitable for any types of hamsters. They are too small for Syrians, and its hard to tame any breed living in them, because they have so many bolt holes.


I absoloutely love that Gabber cage, it looks brill! It might not be the best for allowing them to climb, but there's plenty of space inside for climbing toys 
I went on that Paws etc website, and it said they were out of stock, so I emailed them asking when they'd be back in, and I got a reply today saying they'd been discontiniued and aren't avaliable any more  i've found the Ferplast Duna as well, which is very similar, but I can only find it in the Mini size, and it's far too small for a Syrian (i'm not into dwarf hamsters). And there's the Savic Rody as well, which is again the same sort of cage, but i'm having the same problem with this as I am with the Duna, I can only find it in dwarf size :mad2:

The most annoying thing is, i've found a large Rody cage in the storeroom at college, it's unused and looks like it's been gathering dust for a long time, but my college probably won't let me take it cos we're short on resources as it is  i'd give them money for it, but I still don't think they'd let me buy it, otherwise everyone will be trying to buy cages off them 

So if anyone has ANY idea where I can get one of these bigger sorts of cages, i'd be so grateful that I might actually kiss you 

the Rody we have in college is like an inbetween size between the dwarf/mouse one, and the guinea pig sized one, so i can only assume its for syrians, I can't get a good look though cos its in the middle of a huge pile of other old cages 

Edit: I'm specifically after one of those all-plastic type ones as the cage is gonna have to go on the floor, and I don't want my dog being able to get his nose in it, or shavings being thrown everywhere :]


----------



## kmac

Portia Elizabeth said:


> no, i've never actually read it lol! We did Romeo & Juliet and Macbeth in school, but never Merchant of Venice :lol: maybe I should read it, i've head Portia is a pretty top bird
> 
> Glad someone actually recognises where it's from though, i'm usually subjected to comments like "Oh are your mum and dad into cars?" or "OH LIKE A PORSCHE 911 LOL!!" ....it gets tiring sometimes
> 
> hehe Portia is a fab name for a cat, there was an advert on years ago with a persian cat called Portia, I remember it XD


I know what you mean re recognising where its from....my other cat was called Hamlet and someone came over and said "oh, like the cigar"

Anyway good luck in your quest fro a cage and do keep us posted as to how you get on.


----------



## Tigerneko

kmac said:


> I know what you mean re recognising where its from....my other cat was called Hamlet and someone came over and said "oh, like the cigar"
> 
> Anyway good luck in your quest fro a cage and do keep us posted as to how you get on.


haha people just don't know anything! We should educate these people in the art of literature :001_tt2:

well, a friend of mine at college said she's seen a cage in [email protected] similar to the Gabber Rex, so i'm gonna bob on if I get time (hopefully if it snows enough over night, College will be cancelled & i can take a trip into town ) and have a look at it, she knows I want a Syrian, and she knows the sort of size i'm after, so hopefully it won't be a wasted journey, especially if it snows!


----------



## crofty

noushka05 said:


> that is brilliant!!! if i was a hamster i'd want to be yours!


haha ok i'll adopt you if you ever turn into a hamster!


----------



## AndyGrayUK

For those who can't get there hands on the Gabber Rex, check this out:
Hamster Fanatic Forum -> New Cages!


----------



## Tigerneko

AndyGrayUK said:


> For those who can't get there hands on the Gabber Rex, check this out:
> Hamster Fanatic Forum -> New Cages!


The link doesn't work on my computer 

could you give me the name of the cage & i'll check it out :]

if it's the mini Duna or the small Rody i'll cry :lol: i'm sick of seeing them and thinking "ooh that's the one!" and then finding out they're only like 26 x 39 x 55cm :crazy:


----------



## Tigerneko

Found someone selling the Gabber Rex on eBay, but unfortunately it's pickup only, and it's too far away from me 

Hamster palace cage with extras on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 07-Feb-09 20:29:07 GMT)

it's in Wirral, Mersyside if anyone else is interested


----------



## AndyGrayUK

Portia Elizabeth said:


> The link doesn't work on my computer
> 
> could you give me the name of the cage & i'll check it out :]
> 
> if it's the mini Duna or the small Rody i'll cry :lol: i'm sick of seeing them and thinking "ooh that's the one!" and then finding out they're only like 26 x 39 x 55cm :crazy:


It's actually a large zoozone guinea pig cage from Pets at Home, if the wide bar spacing bothers you then you could always add extra wire mesh on their!

From this:
http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll243/genetteellis/DSCF0116.jpg
To this:
http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll243/genetteellis/DSCF0117.jpg

I think you have to be registered to view the thread on the Hamster Fanatic Forum.


----------



## Tigerneko

aah, okay thanks!

i'll probably stick to just hamster cages, i'm not clever enough to modify it :lol:


----------



## PoisonGirl

I want another hammy now! 

My dad had a brilliant hamster cage, It was rotastak.. but he modifies a 2.5 x1.5 ft fish tank so that it sat next to the cage and a tunnel went into it.. the tank was half filled with sawdist and norman spent most of his time digging in there!  
I did think rotastak were good, because in the wild hamsters and mice live underground in burrows and tunnels.. but my old hammy was a bit fat (oops) and got stuk! 

For my last hammy I used a zoozone, that was the size pets at home sell for small rabbits! He had loads of cool stuff in there 

This is great advice on cages.. When I move we are meant to be getting a bunny but I may get a hammy and get the bunny in summer... 

x


----------



## Tigerneko

What's everyone's opinion of this Rody Hamster Cage by Savic-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop for a syrian? Personally I think it's a little too small, but it seems to be the only sort of the tank cages that I can find easily.


----------



## Tigerneko

poisongirl said:


> For my last hammy I used a zoozone, that was the size pets at home sell for small rabbits! He had loads of cool stuff in there


Thinking of getting one of these for my hammy (when I finally get him), I suppose all you need is some mesh and something to tie it down with, I like the size of the small rabbit/guinea pig cages, they're probably the right size for a syrian. Definately too small for any rabbit or guinea pig though.

Can't wait to get him, I don't even know what he looks like, and i'll have to get around my dad yet  but i'm sure he won't mind....much


----------



## cherrie_b

[email protected] have a large Rody cage, for rabbits and guinea pigs, for £39.

If space isnt an issue, you should check it out!!  I wanted one but I do not have the space. Its like 4 times the size of the rody hamster cage and only £10 more expensive!!


----------



## Tigerneko

cherrie_b said:


> [email protected] have a large Rody cage, for rabbits and guinea pigs, for £39.
> 
> If space isnt an issue, you should check it out!!  I wanted one but I do not have the space. Its like 4 times the size of the rody hamster cage and only £10 more expensive!!


Yeah, I was originally looking at the Rody hamster cage, but we keep a chinese hamster in one at college, and I don't think it's really big enough for a Syrian. It has to be one of those type of cages though, cos I haven't got shelf/surface space for any cage, so it's gonna have to live on the floor, which is why i'd prefer a cage without too many bars, don't want my dog sticking his nose through too much 

the big rabbit Rody's seem the best. I'd like the Gabber Rex too, but it's impossible to get hold of these days


----------



## cherrie_b

I would go for the rabbit/guinea pig Rody. If I had the space (and the cash) I would have 1 for each hammie!!

I was lucky...last week, there was a cage advertised on Preston freecycle and I managed to get hold of it. I was planning on keeping it as a spare but it turned out to be a large wired cage with a smallish base but is very tall...has saved me tons of space compared to my Syrians last cage! 

Have you found a hammie yet?? 

xx


----------



## Tigerneko

cherrie_b said:


> I would go for the rabbit/guinea pig Rody. If I had the space (and the cash) I would have 1 for each hammie!!
> 
> I was lucky...last week, there was a cage advertised on Preston freecycle and I managed to get hold of it. I was planning on keeping it as a spare but it turned out to be a large wired cage with a smallish base but is very tall...has saved me tons of space compared to my Syrians last cage!
> 
> Have you found a hammie yet??
> 
> xx


aww that's good, it's so difficult to find properly suitable Syrian cages!

Yeah, i'm getting the hamster from a friend that's moved away to uni, I think we're gonna sort it out properly when she comes home over easter. It's over 2 years old already though, so it all depends on whether it's still alive by the time easter comes around :lol:


----------



## carolw

I've seen a large cage supposedly suitable for hamsters. Its got 2 shelves in it and a bridge which are all wire. Could a wire base to these shelves be harmful to the hamster - could they trap their legs between the wires? I'm considering buying it but replacing the shelves with wooden ones.

I could post the link but not sure if allowed.


----------



## thedogsmother

carolw said:


> I've seen a large cage supposedly suitable for hamsters. Its got 2 shelves in it and a bridge which are all wire. Could a wire base to these shelves be harmful to the hamster - could they trap their legs between the wires? I'm considering buying it but replacing the shelves with wooden ones.
> 
> I could post the link but not sure if allowed.


Wire bases are not a good idea, they can cause a condition called bumblefoot and also pose a risk of broken or trapped legs, if you could post a picture it might help to picture it though.


----------



## carolw

thedogsmother said:


> Wire bases are not a good idea, they can cause a condition called bumblefoot and also pose a risk of broken or trapped legs, if you could post a picture it might help to picture it though.


Thanks. That is useful. Here is the link.

SAN REMO LARGE PET CAGE HAMSTER MICE GERBIL MOUSE WOW on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 01-Jul-09 17:13:13 BST)

I know the type of wheel that is provided should not be used but I have a larger wheel of my own to put in.

I'm thinking of replacing the ledges with some wooden shelves (proper ones suitable for hamsters) and the bridge with a wooden suspension bridge and the ladder with a wooden ladder.

Its a nice roomy cage though and much cheaper than many on the market.


----------



## Jazzy

I would be a bit worried by that bridge if it was me in case the hamster caught its leg in it.

Have you seen the Cambridge at pets at home? It wouldn't cost a lot more by the time you've paid the postage on the other one and they come with everything in and quite a few people on here are very pleased with them. I think its a bit bigger too than the one you posted.

Cambridge Hamster Cage by Savic-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

Ooh sorry I've just re-read it and realised you are replacing the bridge and shelves - sorry.


----------



## carolw

Jazzy said:


> I would be a bit worried by that bridge if it was me in case the hamster caught its leg in it.
> 
> Have you seen the Cambridge at pets at home? It wouldn't cost a lot more by the time you've paid the postage on the other one and they come with everything in and quite a few people on here are very pleased with them. I think its a bit bigger too than the one you posted.
> 
> Cambridge Hamster Cage by Savic-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop
> 
> Ooh sorry I've just re-read it and realised you are replacing the bridge and shelves - sorry.


I saw the Cambridge one - looks nice too. But I quite like the idea of having wood fittings.


----------



## thedogsmother

carolw said:


> I saw the Cambridge one - looks nice too. But I quite like the idea of having wood fittings.


The shelves in the Cambridge come out easily so you could replace them with wood ones, it really is a great cage I have one for my mice.


----------



## crofty

Did you find a cage in the end?


----------



## thedogsmother

Crofty, that is one fabulous cage your hamster has, I want that one.


----------



## carolw

crofty said:


> Did you find a cage in the end?


Still working out what I want.


----------



## sarsarre

The only thing I don't like is the wire on the cage, my hamsters no matter how large their cage is spend alot of time chomping on the wire. Even though they are let out to run around and roll around in their balls and they have lots of toys! So to counter that, I got two ferplast duna cages which have clear plastic lids with a wire roof and i've cut the wire so I can use ferplast tunneling to connect them and the ferplast gym with a wheel and smaller house for sleeping. Thats for one hamster, i've given it lots of tunneling but for some reason it prefers to stick to a particular area which sort of defeats the object of a large cage I guess.. LOL


----------



## carolw

I hadn't thought of cutting the wire to add tubes. That is a thought for the future.

At the moment we have a Ferplast cage with wire sides. The hamster loves climbing up the wire sides but does not chew them fortunately. 

But it is too small and now we have put a bigger wheel in there there is not much room for other things. I'm a bit cross with P at H where we got it from as they should have sold us a bigger cage in the first place, so as a matter of principal I may be tempted to get my next cage from somewhere else.


----------



## wiglet100

Hi All,
Im a newbie here so please be gentle!!

I am looking for a cage for my daughters first hamster and wondered what you thought of this one?

Its a lot bigger and more expensive than I had planned (£60) but I read about the RSPCA guidelines and that changed my mind. I also couldn't find the Gabber Rex one.

There seem to be so many more than when I had hamsters back in the day (30 years ago) :wink5:

Any advice and guidance on this topic would be very much appreciated.

Wiglet


----------



## thedogsmother

wiglet100 said:


> Hi All,
> Im a newbie here so please be gentle!!
> 
> I am looking for a cage for my daughters first hamster and wondered what you thought of this one?
> 
> Its a lot bigger and more expensive than I had planned (£60) but I read about the RSPCA guidelines and that changed my mind. I also couldn't find the Gabber Rex one.
> 
> There seem to be so many more than when I had hamsters back in the day (30 years ago) :wink5:
> 
> Any advice and guidance on this topic would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Wiglet


Hi, it looks like a very nice cage, what are the dimensions? I would reccomend the Savic Hamster Heaven, it has just been reduced at [email protected], its around £65 now I think, I have one for both of my Syrians and they love it. Its 80cm by 48cm so its a lovely big cage.


----------



## Jazzy

Yes I agree the hamster heaven is brilliant for Syrians. I have put mine on the stand for the Nero 2 cage and it fits nicely and it's got wheels on too so easy to move.


----------



## CharleyRogan

oooooh I have that cage for one of my russians!! Its quite spacious, but it is my smallest cage of any of them. The wood can be a pain to clean and it its quite narrow so sometimes hard to fit stuff in, bu otherwise its really good. I bought mine slightly broken on ebay and paid £12 for it and then fixed it myself in 5 mins! You get a little house and some log things with it, which is a god start and its a fairly good size, but I would say it was a dwarf hamster cage, cos my syrian wouldn't really fit in it.

But on the whole a good cage, not cramped, just a little narrow, but all in all, good cage!


----------



## wiglet100

Hi All,
This one is 67 x T 36 x H 47 cm so its quite a decent size but I understand what you mean about the narrowness.

However, CharleyRogan, I'm intrigued as to what the difference is between the two types of hamster and why your syrian wouldnt really fit in in this cage?

Ta muchly!

Wiglet


----------



## thedogsmother

Angel (Syrian)









Spike Russian (Campbells) Dwarf









If you click on this link there are some good answers about the differnces between hamster species.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/45309-trying-learn-about-hamsters.html


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Angel (Syrian)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spike Russian (Campbells) Dwarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on this link there are some good answers about the differnces between hamster species.
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/45309-trying-learn-about-hamsters.html


They are both soooo cute!!! You must be a proud mummy!


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> They are both soooo cute!!! You must be a proud mummy!


Thanks, I also have Spikes 3 babies (3 weeks old and soooo cute) and my old Syrian Buffy who will be 4 in three weeks and I am incredibly proud of all of them.


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks, I also have Spikes 3 babies (3 weeks old and soooo cute) and my old Syrian Buffy who will be 4 in three weeks and I am incredibly proud of all of them.


WOW!! 4??!! OMG hmy: The longest mine have ever lived is 2 1/2 years


----------



## xshellx

We currently have the Rotaktak Space Command. And i dont reccoment them at all. Nightmare to clean and small. So deffo dont get one!

We are getting the savic hamster heaven tomorrow for our hamster. Will be alot better for us all


----------



## cam_2009

Hi eveyone, new to this forum. Thinking of getting a syrian hamster, and was wondering what is the best cage to buy? Heard a lot of good reviews about the Gabber Rex, but cant seem to find any. Does anybody know where I could purchase this cage.
Thanks
Cameron


----------



## Jazzy

I think they are few and far between to be honest. You might be able to get a second hand one on ebay. The Hamster heaven from Pets at Home is a brilliant cage for a Syrian though and comes with lots of accessories.

They are £64.99 but you will get free delivery from pets at home and they have them in stock now which they didn't a few weeks ago. You can't buy them in the store any longer but they will probably be able to order one for you to pick up if you wanted one but it's just as easy to order online as delivery is free.

Hamster Heaven Hamster Cage by Savic (Online Only) | Pets at Home


----------



## Sytheruk

I second what Jazzy said, youre probably better off getting the Savic Hamster Heaven from Pets at home online. We (me and xshellx) decided to go from a Rotastak space command (what a pile of crap) and got the hamster heaven and were over the moon with the cage, so is our hammie Ruby 

plenty of room for your hammie to roam around and explore, has high bin so wood shavings / bedding cant be flung over the floor, plenty of climbing area for your hammie and room for lots of toys, also a tube that takes them to thier own little hide away house on top of the cage for what ever they wont to use it for. Our ruby tends to use the 'penthouse' on top for everything atm , bed, food store, and toilet  the little bugger lol. 

But yes, i would recommend this cage to anyone who's thinking of getting a suitable cage for thier Syrian. 

Also, if you removed the tubes and blocked the cage with blanking plates you can buy for it, you can use the cage to home several Dwarf's instead.


----------



## Flissy

Or if you can't afford the hamster heaven, the savic cambridge is also good, although not as big as the hamster heaven 

And if you like the gabber rex style cages you can get a similar guinea pig version I think they are called zoozone cage and just put some mesh over the bars on the top (as a hamster could squeeze through them)


----------



## cam_2009

Thanks for the reply's, think i will order the hamster heaven cage. Never owned a syrian hamster before. What all should i buy? What is the best bedding to use, as everyone seems to have different opinions about it. Also what is the best food for them. Probally seem like daft questions, but want to make sure if i got everything i need before i purchase one.
Thanks Again
Cameron


----------



## Jazzy

cam_2009 said:


> Thanks for the reply's, think i will order the hamster heaven cage. Never owned a syrian hamster before. What all should i buy? What is the best bedding to use, as everyone seems to have different opinions about it. Also what is the best food for them. Probally seem like daft questions, but want to make sure if i got everything i need before i purchase one.
> Thanks Again
> Cameron


Avoid the fluffy type bedding because it can be dangerous and wrap around their legs and cut the circulation off and it can also be swallowed if they are putting it into their pouches to move their bed. 
I use this bedding.

Medium Safe Small Pet Bedding by Pets at Home | Pets at Home


----------



## Flissy

I just buy tesco value toilet paper and rip it up for bedding, and I use carefresh bedding for the bottom of the cage, I used to use wood shavings but my hamster was allergic to it so I changed 

Wood shavings are a lot cheaper than carefresh, so i would say use wood shavings unless your hamster has a problem with them like mine did haha  Although carefresh is less messy if you are worried about having dusty sawdust flying everywhere! 

You should check what food your hamster has been eating and change it slowly if you want to use a diferent type, I use harry hamster at the moment but I think its all much the same


----------



## cam_2009

Thanks very much for the information, will keep you all posted


----------



## xshellx

Is it at all possible to add tubes onto the Savic Cambridge?


----------



## alexedunn

SazzyB said:


> if they really bother u get like a card board box - a bit bigger than the cage and the shavings will land in there.
> 
> I heard bad write ups so didn't bother with them.


A CARD-BOARD BOX?? YOU CRAZY?

For starters the hamster would chew through it in like an hour!


----------



## Flissy

alexedunn said:


> A CARD-BOARD BOX?? YOU CRAZY?
> 
> For starters the hamster would chew through it in like an hour!


The hamster wouldn't be able to get to the box as it would be outside the cage.....


----------



## ashleighhhhh

alexedunn said:


> A CARD-BOARD BOX?? YOU CRAZY?
> 
> For starters the hamster would chew through it in like an hour!


They didn't mean to house it in a cardboard box, they were saying to put a cardboard box on the outside of the cage to catch the savings


----------



## KayElleDee

Hello everyone. im new here, so please be gentle 
last week i bought 2 lovely little chinese dwarf hamsters. sisters from the same litter, when i bought them i also bought a little yellow wire cage for them but realised this would be far too small. this was the cage i bought, for £15.









so searched for a new cage as soon as i got home. i found this one for £10 and thought bargain. 









now ive read through all of the posts on here, and have learnt alot of new things and seen some lovely cages, the wooden one has by far been my favourite and im definitely considering getting one. im just wondering what everyone thinks of this cage and is it bad to house my 2 little girls in here? too small? i read about hamsters getting stuck in pipes but i really dont think there is any problem with that as they are very small still, maybe 2inches long at the most. thank you


----------



## momentofmadness

KayElleDee said:


> Hello everyone. im new here, so please be gentle
> last week i bought 2 lovely little chinese dwarf hamsters. sisters from the same litter, when i bought them i also bought a little yellow wire cage for them but realised this would be far too small. this was the cage i bought, for £15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so searched for a new cage as soon as i got home. i found this one for £10 and thought bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now ive read through all of the posts on here, and have learnt alot of new things and seen some lovely cages, the wooden one has by far been my favourite and im definitely considering getting one. im just wondering what everyone thinks of this cage and is it bad to house my 2 little girls in here? too small? i read about hamsters getting stuck in pipes but i really dont think there is any problem with that as they are very small still, maybe 2inches long at the most. thank you


I like :thumbup:those cage but not everyone will agree.. I am just waiting to pick that exact cage up and I have another the same but with a slight diff roof and has plastic shelves.... I have syrians and have never had any probs with the tubes I also have the cambridge and the Peggy Metro... I think they are very airy cages.. unfortunately hamsters will dive off the top shelf so I have made the one I have so there are no high falls... Having witness Fred think he is a lemming give me quite a fright lol..:eek6:

I think there is plenty of room for the hammies to wonder around and I put food on all the diff shelves and toys etc... Im not sure how a dwarf will suit that cage.......


----------



## thedogsmother

Its a lovely cage, you will need to cover the barred floor areas (cardboard or lino would do) but if you are keeping more than one dwarf its better (to avoid fights) if they are in a single level cage and you add one toy/bowl/house etc per hamster it makes fighting less likely.


----------



## dee o gee

Yes that second one is a lovely cage, I would cover the barred shelves and ladders with cardboard as its not very comfortable for them to be walking on rungs and it can cause injuries. Just get some strips of thin cardboard and intertwine it between the bars so that it creates a solid surface to walk on, I had to do it with the ladders on my dwarf's cage. Unless the pipes are very very small theres no chance of a dwarf getting stuck in one, have heard of syrians getting stuck although id say the pipes would have to be quite small and the hamster would have to be obese for it to happen, iv a syrian and she flies around the tubes (peggy metro) and unless she doubles in size or the pipes suddenly shrink theres no chance of her getting stuck.

Iv never heard of multi level cages causing fights between pairs of hamsters, I had a pair of brothers in a cage with 3 levels plus the ground floor (fop gimmey) and never had any fights, but maybe I was just lucky.  No harm in keeping the tiny cage as back up in case you have to separate them in an emergency.

I was thinking of getting a wooden cage for my syrian, had a thread about it here, http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/103270-wooden-hamster-cage.html im still undecided although I think im now more leaning in the direction of just looking out for a cheap fish tank.


----------



## thedogsmother

The reason multi level cages can cause fights with dwarf colonies is they can become territorial and try to defend levels and tubes, if the other hamster decides to claim that level/tube as his/hers it can start a fight, meeting on ladders or in tubes are flash points where instinct can kick in and the hamster go into defend mode, once fights break out with adult dwarfs they are often serious and can be fatal. I have my three dwarf girls in a furplast Mary with three wheels, three houses, three water bottles and three food bowls, the random toys Im not too worried about but the alpha items need to be duplicated. Before I knew better I kept a pair of chinese and a pair of Campbells dwarfs in multi level cages and was lucky without having any major disagreements but its much less likely to have fall outs in a single level cage.


----------



## Tigerneko

bloomin heck, that first cage is tiny!!

I like the second cage but agree with the others - it may be more comfortable for your hammies if you cover up the barred flooring with lino or cardboard, as constantly walking on bars can cause sore feet!

Personally I wouldn't go for a wooden cage, eventually I think it will start to smell pretty bad when the urine soaks into it and I doubt you'll be able to mask it very easily. Plastic is fine and much more hygenic for dwarfs!

If you're after a new home for them, you could maybe consider a glass tank like the perfecto - escape proof and easy peasy to clean and plenty of room for toys and stuff


----------



## Flissy

I thought that cage would be too high for dwarves, won't they fall off the shelves and hurt themselves?


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> I thought that cage would be too high for dwarves, won't they fall off the shelves and hurt themselves?


I break up falls in the rat cages with hammocks maybe that would work and it would make it more interesting for the hammies too, its a lovely cage for one hamster and will probably be ok for two tbh unless they start fighting.


----------



## Flissy

thedogsmother said:


> I break up falls in the rat cages with hammocks maybe that would work and it would make it more interesting for the hammies too, its a lovely cage for one hamster and will probably be ok for two tbh unless they start fighting.


I forgot about hammocks 

I just know that Poppet would fling himself off the top level but that might be because he's a lemming :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother

Flissy said:


> I forgot about hammocks
> 
> I just know that Poppet would fling himself off the top level but that might be because he's a lemming :lol:


So would Spike, her daughters seem more sensible but even with three legs shes climbing all over the cage then letting go and thudding to the floor (Ithink she needs professional councelling)


----------



## KayElleDee

So i have another question, something i noticed the past few times ive seen my hammies sleeping. they wont sleep in the house, they built a nest, and now have both decided that they are going to sleep in the wheel, and when theyre awake, they'll get food from the food dish, take it to the wheel and eat it there...is it because theyre in an unfamiliar environment now or what? im very confused :/

after reading the replys about chinese dwarfs being territorial about levels in a cage, ive decided that im going to sell the cage i bought for them, and downsize to a tank. longer, and not so high, as ive noticed they seem to enjoy climbing to the top of the cage and then just....letting go. free falling hamsters :O
I was browsing ebay earlier and came across a very vivariums close to me, and was wondering if anyone had ever considered, or used a vivarium for hamsters? sounds strange i know, but i was thinking that it would be easier to access than a tank on a stand, easier to clean, and to protect wood on the bottom i could either lino it or tile it, with wood shavings on top.
any ideas?


----------



## thedogsmother

I cant see why a vivarium wouldnt work tbh, the only issue you might have is I dont know how good the ventilation is. Have you thought about meshing a rabbit cage or even getting a large plastic zoozone type rabbit cage with the roof bars meshed, Ive done both for the mice (they probably have similar abilities to secape from cages) and I prefer the zoozone cages.


----------



## Pets R us

Both Crittertrail and Rotastak have their ups and downs which can make it confusing which one to choose. So, to help you and your hamster with your 'Search For The Most Suitable Cage', here's a summary of the similarities, pros and cons of both Rotastak and Crittertrail.

Similarities


Both cages are well known and recommended by experienced pet owners.
Both come in wide range of designs.
You can buy spare parts to enhance the size/look of your cage.
Cages can be taken apart so that thorough cleaning can be done, especially inside tubes.
Different cages suit different breed of pets.

Differences - Strong And Weak Points

Rotastak Strong Points

1.Rotastak cages come in more shapes and sizes as compared to Crittertrail.
2.They are more value for money because their cages are bigger in size and cost the same or lesser than Crittertrail.
3.Cages can be modified to a single level if you are afraid your hamsters might fall.
4.The walls of the cage are plastic walled (as opposed to metal grills) so your pet can burrow the sawdust without making a mess.

Rotastak Weaknesses

1.Rotastak tubes are larger in size. So it will suit larger pets like the Syrian. Alternatively, mice ladders can be placed in the tubes to allow the hamsters to climb better.
2.There are some reviews saying that Rotastak cages are difficult to disassemble, but there are others who think that it can be done very easily. The ease of assembling and disassembling the cage comes with experience. So if you are new to Rotastak cages, it might take you awhile before you get the correct technique of handling the cages.

Crittertrail Strong Points

1.Their tubes are smaller for smaller pets.
2.They have attractive add-ons.

Crittertrail Weaknesses

1.As oppose to Rotastak, Crittertrail tubes are too small for larger breeds.
2.The wheel of 'Crittertrail Revolution' are too heavy for dwarf hamsters to run.
3.The plastic catches on the door are quite fragile.
4.You have to pay more for a Crittertrail cage that is similar in size with Rotastak.

Overall

Personally I think the rotastak is better than the Crittertrail, but there are plenty of other hamster cage brands to look out for!


----------



## Guest

Pets R us said:


> Both Crittertrail and Rotastak have their ups and downs which can make it confusing which one to choose. So, to help you and your hamster with your 'Search For The Most Suitable Cage', here's a summary of the similarities, pros and cons of both Rotastak and Crittertrail.
> 
> Similarities
> 
> Both cages are well known and recommended by experienced pet owners.
> Both come in wide range of designs.
> You can buy spare parts to enhance the size/look of your cage.
> Cages can be taken apart so that thorough cleaning can be done, especially inside tubes.
> Different cages suit different breed of pets.
> 
> Differences - Strong And Weak Points
> 
> Rotastak Strong Points
> 
> 1.Rotastak cages come in more shapes and sizes as compared to Crittertrail.
> 2.They are more value for money because their cages are bigger in size and cost the same or lesser than Crittertrail.
> 3.Cages can be modified to a single level if you are afraid your hamsters might fall.
> 4.The walls of the cage are plastic walled (as opposed to metal grills) so your pet can burrow the sawdust without making a mess.
> 
> Rotastak Weaknesses
> 
> 1.Rotastak tubes are larger in size. So it will suit larger pets like the Syrian. Alternatively, mice ladders can be placed in the tubes to allow the hamsters to climb better.
> 2.There are some reviews saying that Rotastak cages are difficult to disassemble, but there are others who think that it can be done very easily. The ease of assembling and disassembling the cage comes with experience. So if you are new to Rotastak cages, it might take you awhile before you get the correct technique of handling the cages.
> 
> Crittertrail Strong Points
> 
> 1.Their tubes are smaller for smaller pets.
> 2.They have attractive add-ons.
> 
> Crittertrail Weaknesses
> 
> 1.As oppose to Rotastak, Crittertrail tubes are too small for larger breeds.
> 2.The wheel of 'Crittertrail Revolution' are too heavy for dwarf hamsters to run.
> 3.The plastic catches on the door are quite fragile.
> 4.You have to pay more for a Crittertrail cage that is similar in size with Rotastak.
> 
> Overall
> 
> Personally I think the rotastak is better than the Crittertrail, but there are plenty of other hamster cage brands to look out for!


Are you some kind of rotacrap rep or something?


----------



## Acid

Pets R us said:


> 1.Both cages are well known and recommended by experienced pet owners.
> 2.They are more value for money because their cages are bigger in size
> 3.Rotastak tubes are larger in size. So it will suit larger pets like the Syrian.


1.disagree many people say theyre nothing but junk
2. you can get better sized rat cages for the same amount let alone hamster cages
3. no just no, lots of peoples young syrians get stuck much less older ones

i used to have a rotastak a few months ago thinking it was more natural until these guys and the crappy cage itself showed me how wrong i was and im really glad its gone


----------



## Lil Miss

Pets R us said:


> Both Crittertrail and Rotastak have their ups and downs which can make it confusing which one to choose. So, to help you and your hamster with your 'Search For The Most Suitable Cage', here's a summary of the similarities, pros and cons of both Rotastak and Crittertrail.
> 
> Similarities
> 
> Both cages are well known and recommended by experienced pet owners.
> Both come in wide range of designs.
> You can buy spare parts to enhance the size/look of your cage.
> Cages can be taken apart so that thorough cleaning can be done, especially inside tubes.
> Different cages suit different breed of pets.
> 
> Differences - Strong And Weak Points
> 
> Rotastak Strong Points
> 
> 1.Rotastak cages come in more shapes and sizes as compared to Crittertrail.
> 2.They are more value for money because their cages are bigger in size and cost the same or lesser than Crittertrail.
> 3.Cages can be modified to a single level if you are afraid your hamsters might fall.
> 4.The walls of the cage are plastic walled (as opposed to metal grills) so your pet can burrow the sawdust without making a mess.
> 
> Rotastak Weaknesses
> 
> 1.Rotastak tubes are larger in size. So it will suit larger pets like the Syrian. Alternatively, mice ladders can be placed in the tubes to allow the hamsters to climb better.
> 2.There are some reviews saying that Rotastak cages are difficult to disassemble, but there are others who think that it can be done very easily. The ease of assembling and disassembling the cage comes with experience. So if you are new to Rotastak cages, it might take you awhile before you get the correct technique of handling the cages.
> 
> Crittertrail Strong Points
> 
> 1.Their tubes are smaller for smaller pets.
> 2.They have attractive add-ons.
> 
> Crittertrail Weaknesses
> 
> 1.As oppose to Rotastak, Crittertrail tubes are too small for larger breeds.
> 2.The wheel of 'Crittertrail Revolution' are too heavy for dwarf hamsters to run.
> 3.The plastic catches on the door are quite fragile.
> 4.You have to pay more for a Crittertrail cage that is similar in size with Rotastak.
> 
> Overall
> 
> Personally I think the rotastak is better than the Crittertrail, but there are plenty of other hamster cage brands to look out for!


WOW.... note to self, and every one else......

dont buy anything from pets r us EVER
not only are they a spammer, but they have no idea on animal welfare or their needs

we REFUSE point blank to sell any rotacrap or critterhell cages in our store as they are just not suitable at all, it is our policy to put animals FIRST, sod where the profits are!!! and it would bode well if other stores started to do the same!!!


----------

